# Bit confused



## Squashy123 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello folks
Just joined here because I need to sort some things out in my mind about my marriage and read what other folks say for simular positions. Will post later when I've sorted my thoughts.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM. We will be happy to try to help. I will watch for your thread and chime in if I have anything useful to add!


----------

